# parents 50th wedding anniversary



## rosenward

how do i write in Polish , heartfelt best wishes and thankyou to a dear mum and dad for their continuing commitment to eachother and their family.
Congratulations and sto lat

With love


----------



## Thomas1

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

Here's my try:

Najserdeczniejsze życzenia z okazji pięćdziesiątej rocznicy ślubu i podziękowania Kochanej Mamusi i Tatusiowi za poświęcenie dla rodziny.
Gratulacje i sto lat!

Z pozdrowieniami

I have changed a bit the original because some wordings don't sound good in Polish and also thanking your parents for the commitement to each other doesn't make much sense in Polish (unless I miss something). So now it reads:
Best wishes on the ocassion of the 50th wedding anniversary and many thanks to a beloved mum and dad for the commitment to the family.
Congratulations and sto lat!

With greetings
This is of course a rather literal translations.


----------



## rosenward

Many thanks Thomas. That's ideal.
Happy new year to you
Basia


----------



## BonnieS

Hello to all! just a little nuance: eachother could be translate into "wzajemne" and I think that in Polish it make sense, as the original text is saying that mum and dad are devote to their family but also as a couple, in love and respect...that's why I propose to add it: 

Najserdeczniejsze życzenia z okazji pięćdziesiątej rocznicy ślubu i podziękowania Kochanej Mamusi i Tatusiowi za ich wzajemne poświęcenie dla rodziny.
Gratulacje i sto lat!

Greetings and happy new year!


----------



## .Jordi.

I'm not quite sure, but I was just wondering if we should write _Kochanej Mamusi i Kochanemu Tatusiowi_ or _Kochanym Mamusi i Tatusiowi_. What do you think, people?

Oh, and Happy New Year


----------



## sloonko

_Kochnym Mamusi i Tatusiowi _wouldn't sound right. If you wanted to use _Kochanym_ you would need to write next _Rodzicom = Parents. _

_Kochanym _is plural form, but writing seperately both parents _Mamusi & Tatusiowi_ it's like using singular form, not the same as using word _Rodzicom._


----------



## majlo

I think you should write _Kochanej Mamusi i Tatusiowi_ if you don't want to use the wording _Kochanym_ _Rodzicom._


----------



## BezierCurve

_Kochanemu Tatusiowi_ would probably make the father feels better.


----------

